# More random questions.! You guys help me more than my dr!



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok...just some more random questions in regard to these "follicular neoplasms" I have.. (1.3 cm on left, and 1.1 cm on the right)

1. Since I have two of these, (both biopsied and showed follicular neoplasm) along with multiple other tiny nodules that weren't biopsied, is there any chance that this could make it more likely it's NOT cancer, since there are so many?

2. The only one I can feel is the one on the left side of my neck. Had it not been for that one, I'd have NO idea I even had these. The one on the right is almost the same size, but I can't feel it! Neither can the dr's.

3. I'm obviously concerned about cancer. But more concerned about the spreading aspect, just based on all I've read about the follicular type. IF...this is cancer, could it have already spread? From what I've read, it kinda looks like there's a slim chance of that in general, but if it does happen, its after the nodules have grown to 3-4cm.??

4. Again..the doctor is absolutely (90% sure in his words) these are just adneomas and nothing more. If they are something worse, since they are so small, if I wait till September for surgery, will that hurt anything. (as long as they don't grow out of control!!)

5. If I have to have surgery, I have acid reflux really REALLY bad. Like, I wake up in the middle of the night choking sometimes. Gasping for air. Will that affect things when they intubate me? (I've never had surgery!!:sad0049 I will be letting them know for sure about all this, just didn't know what would happen with that.

6. Will I know when they put that intubation tube in and take it out. I'm terrified of surgery. Hearing things, waking up in the middle, knowing when the tube is put in/taken out. Need some good surgery stories!

7. Is there any way possible these nodules will shrink on their own over time(assuming they aren't cancer). I am being very defiant and in denial I think. I even put ice on my neck last night thinking "ok...I'll MAKE them go away dam*it!

Ok..I think that's it. For now. 

Thanks!


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting. How long have you had the GERD? I have a new case that came on out of no where that I figure has to be related, rather than coincidental. It was the last straw that made me finally call the ENT for an appt. Dr put me on a PPI which has worked well. So my sorta-related question (and sorta unrelated to kat's question) is: IF the gerd IS caused by thyroid issues, would a PPI still work? Or, does the fact that PPI is working mean that it is not related to thyroid?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just want to say up front that I absolutely 100% understand and appreciate your concern...but at the same time, there are no absolutes here, there's nothing we can say that will give you your answers, and some times you just have to sit back and let the process unfold. Again, I KNOW how hard that is.

To answer your questions directly...

1) They say solid singular nodules are the most worrisome. That said (see my qualifications above), I had six nodules. I was told by three doctors they were not concerned about camcer. They were all cancerous. You should, again, at this point be looking at your thyroglobulin and trying to determine if you have Hashi's. Both are more closely associated with cancer.

3) my largest nodule was 3.2. In my case, size did not matter...it was whether or not the nodules were well encapsulated. Two nodes on my left side (where the largest nodules was) were cancer positive. One on the right side (where my nodules were under 1cm) was as well. None of the nodules were well encapsulated, hence the spread.

4) Nope, no concern.

5) My guess is that the acid reflux is being exacerbated by your nodules. I bet after removal, you'll be surprised at how much better you'd feel.

6) no, as long as you have a good doctor. They drug you up like crazy I the waiting area (especially if you tell them that you are really anxious and need lots and lots of drugs  ). I remember getting the versed, talking to the nurse, kissing my husband good bye, being wheeled into the OR and saying hi to my doc...and the waking up. Same thing with the surgery I just had. You'll never remember it. Again, it goes like this (I'm totally serious): you check into the hospital, change into a horrifically ugly gown, take a nap and then wake uo without a thyroid. I'd love to tell you its more complicated, but, well... :tongue0013:

7) I don't think you'll see much shrinkage with solid nodules. Cystic nodules can and do come and go.

Good luck!


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope they drug me up a LOT! Like long before they get me to the OR. What will it be like when I wake up? Will I be able to talk? Will I be totally groggy barely able to stay awake, or will I just wake up and be able to (somewhat) function coherently? I wanna at least be making sense before they send my family in. 

When you say "encapsulated"...that worries me. Just based on what I saw on my ultrasound report...

The left one (the one I can feel myself) biopsied said on the u/s report...."medial hypoechoic vascular nodule extending from the lateral isthmus measuring 1.35 x 0.7 cm margins are not well defined. The nodule is indeterminate."

With the "margins are not well defined". ...is that what the mean by encapsulated or not incapsulated?

The right one biopsied sounded much nicer on the report.  "Superior right thyroid well marginated, well-defined 1.1 x 0.9 x 1.2 cm hypovascular nodule. Characteristics suggest benign process".

From all that, can a person tell if it is encapsulated or not, or is that figured out by the biopsy?


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

ives6797 said:


> Interesting. How long have you had the GERD? I have a new case that came on out of no where that I figure has to be related, rather than coincidental. It was the last straw that made me finally call the ENT for an appt. Dr put me on a PPI which has worked well. So my sorta-related question (and sorta unrelated to kat's question) is: IF the gerd IS caused by thyroid issues, would a PPI still work? Or, does the fact that PPI is working mean that it is not related to thyroid?


Ive had reflux for YEARS. Started when I was pregnant the last time. 9 or so years ago. And if I take my medicine (Omerperazole) I'm fine. Its when I try and be all tough and think I don't need it daily...that it creeps up on me. But with the medicine I have NO trouble ever. But I don't think it has to do with my thyroid. Cause I can always taste the bile coming up when I choke in the middle of the night. Gross....I know. It's not like food gets stuck in my throat, or I have trouble swallowing. Its when I lay down that things start coming back up. So I just can't see how that would be caused by my thyroid. I was more worried about having issues during surgery and choking during that and them not knowing wth is going on and I aspirate or something!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, family and friends aren't permitted in recovery areas.  You wake up, they make sure you are doing well and then you are brought back to your waiting bay or room (if you stay over night). I didn't see my husband until I got back to my room.

I woke up slightly groggy, but, still...I was asking for tequila shooters, so I was doing just fine.  My thyroid was a disaster, so I was under for close to four hours. I was able to talk, sit up, etc just fine. You'll read here that some people have harder times, especially if they get motion sickness easily.

When I got back to my room, I transferred myself to my bed, spoke with my husband and the nurse, and then was able to walk (with some help, there is residual dizziness) to the restroom.

Ill defined margins, I believe, are indicative of not being well encapsulated, but it is my understanding that the final definition cannot be determined until post-op pathology. I could be wrong.

Has anyone discussed a radioactive iodine uptake scan? It may provide more information.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Well, family and friends aren't permitted in recovery areas.  You wake up, they make sure you are doing well and then you are brought back to your waiting bay or room (if you stay over night). I didn't see my husband until I got back to my room.
> 
> I woke up slightly groggy, but, still...I was asking for tequila shooters, so I was doing just fine.  My thyroid was a disaster, so I was under for close to four hours. I was able to talk, sit up, etc just fine. You'll read here that some people have harder times, especially if they get motion sickness easily.
> 
> ...


No, no one has really discussed anything with me. As far as Doctors anyway. The ENT is all I've really talked to. And he's the one who said he's "90% sure" its just Follicular adenoma". He just said he'd see me in 6 months and that was it. :sad0049: So I'm left sitting here with 100 different questions. My original dr. that referred me for u/s and the ENT visit hasn't even gone over the biopsy report yet. But he called me and said he was going to and then call me back. He did say that they have other people that I can talk to or go see if I want a second opinion. What would the radioactive iodine uptake scan show?

So with this possibly not being "encapsulated".....could it have spread already? Even being just 1.3cm. That's why the whole waiting until september thing, scares me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The RAIU is a scan that determines thyroid function. You swallow a pill with radioactive iodine and they do a scan of the thyroid. Your thyroid absorbs iodine and a healthy thyroid will absorb it in a homogenous fashion. Cancerous nodules usually show up as "cold" -- that is, they do not absorb the iodine and show up as black-ish circles on the scan. I wanted to just move to the darn FNA, but they insisted I do that first, in case it was inconclusive. Their theory was that if it was a cold nodule on the scan AND inconclusive on the FNA, they would recommend surgery.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

how safe is that radioactive iodine? And isn't that the same stuff they use after surgery to destroy remaining cancer?

I will ask my doctor about the scan. But I have a feeling he will say no.

As far as the hot/cold nodules, I think I read somewhere that even if they show up "cold" that doesn't mean it's cancer? That's why I'm kinda scared my dr. won't even wanna try that....because it will end up being just as inconclusive as my biopsy!! GRRRRR!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Similar idea, but different isotope, so there's no destruction of cells. Yes, some cold nodules are not cancer. There's nothing short of surgery that will be conclusive.


----------



## Soconfused27 (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't really comment on the thyroid aspect of it, but I have had a few surgeries. I can't say they are "fun" but they really are no big deal once they are done. You are in the hands of very well trained staff and the majority of complications are minor.

I have been put under 4 times, and had minor things done under local anesthetic a handful of times. I can in all honesty say that I would much rather be put under then undergo another wisdom tooth extraction under local. Its scary as heck waiting for surgery and going into the OR. They can give you medications to calm you if needed. Some nice doctors will even give you a prescription to take before going and a top up once your there. In my 4 surgeries the biggest mishap that I have had was having IV put in. The guy putting it in went through the vein and just did another one right away without taking out the first one. I was out a few seconds later and that's the only thing I remember. When I woke up I had a band aid in the spot the first Needle went in. To be fair though that sort of thing always happens to me. My veins are deceiving, they look really good until they attempt to get the needle in! That's the worst thing that happened. So don't expect that to happen to you, especially not if you get your bloodwork done without issue. I just wanted to let you know about my minor issue. I never even had a sore throat from being intubated (although no thyroid experience).

Now for another story. This is in no way, shape or form meant to scare you, it's meant to try and calm your nerves if something were to happen. My SIL just had bladder surgery not too long ago. It was a long surgery and through error of the anesthesiologist she did wake up part way through. She has no recollection what so ever of waking up. They put her out again immediately but she was told she woke up, lifted her head to look at the doctor and said I can feel that you know. Once again she has no memories of this at all and doesn't call it a horror story. She's amused by it. This was just to show you that even if something did happen chances of you remembering are slim.

Everyone's experience is different and every surgery is different. You won't know how yours will be until after its done. Most surgery experiences are not bad. Most people don't post their good surgery experiences online because they don't attract attention, there's nothing to tell. In also willing to bet a lot of those horror stories you read we're made up or over exaggerated. I'm not saying things don't happen but you should take alot of things you read online with a grain of salt. Your experience may vary.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yep, see waking up during. Big fear of mine!!

I had my wisdom teeth all done under local/nitrous oxide. All because I am terrified to be put under. There was blood everywhere and I felt every yank and pull, and heard every crack and hammer on my tooth. But I didn't care a bit. I was just happy I didn't have to be put under. So yea, this whole sedation thing scares the crap out of me.

I take Ambien. And I can even fight through that and not go to sleep. (I've done some crazy stuff on it... Note: don't online shop after taking ambien)....but I can fight through it and not even go to sleep. That's why it scares me the sedation stuff for surgery won't be strong enough. Or they won't give me enough!!

My husband has said "oh...nooooo don't worry about that. Surgery sedation is NOTHING like your ambien...you CAN'T fight it". But of course, ...by nature ....I will try. :ashamed0002:

And I don't wanna know when they breathing tube goes in or comes out!!!!


----------



## Soconfused27 (Mar 13, 2013)

I fully get your concern but once your put under you will realize what your husband says is true. These medications are completely different there's no fight trust me. As soon as its in your vein your out
and initially upon waking you will be very groggy and not even remember the first few times your eyes flutter open. I've never woken up during surgery so honestly as long as you address all your concerns with your anesthesiologist you should have NO worry.

As for fighting meds I am completely all over the place with how they will affect me, but I can tell you the ones that should make you sleep do not have that affect on me. I am prescribe ativan and I can take a double dose (ok by doctor) and it wakes me up. I am prescribed dexedrine (a powerful stimulant) and the first time I took it I wanted to fall asleep for 2 hours. Sometimes it does give me energy but only lasts about 2 hours (supposed to last 8-10). When I had my wisdom teeth taken out they had to numb me twice because the first never worked. When I had my first born I tried an epidural, they had to double dose me and the feeling never came back in my legs for 24 hours! (I opted for no pain relief with my next 2). Even though I have strange reactions to meds I haven't woke up during surgery. My last one I was under for quite some time to have the inside of my nose reconstructed so I could breath properly.

They are scary for sure, There's no denying that but don't let yourself obsess over it. Everything will be just fine in the end. If you end up in surgery it will be to get rid of something worse. Enjoy your summer and take it one day at a time.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When I was in the ER for breaking my ankle, they had to give me three massive doses of versed because the first two didn't hit me at all. Not at all. The doctor said he's never seen someone "take" three doses. I was awake the entire time (apparently, I don't remember) and was discussing movies with him (Ferris Bueller, if you can believe it). But there's no way I remember even a smidgen of either surgery!


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Versed.....I just read some scary nasty stuff about that. People get psycho on it!! And some said days or weeks later they were still having trouble with memory/concentration.

Wonder if they have anything else pre-op that they could give me to relax. Ive taken xanax and that puts me to sleep. Maybe they could just double that dose! Or whatever else would work.

As for in surgery, I can't imagine "waking up".....hearing things but not being able to move or talk because you're paralyzed. THAT is my fear. I guess they'll know though, cause I'll probably go straight into cardiac arrest if I'm the least bit conscious!! Panic will take over and those heart and oxygen monitors will hopefully reflect that if I can't do it myself!

I know...I worry for nothing. Everyone says its no big deal. But it's terrifying when you're almost 40 and haven't ever had any surgical procedure. Plus I do better with spur of the moment things. If someone came up to me right now, and said....you're headed to surgery in 15 min, I'd just be like "ok!"....I'd be scared ...but less scared than I am now...having time to think about it makes things worse for me!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, from my perspective, versed is AWESOME.  If there's one thing I want in a drug, it's not so much something that helps me relax as it is something that will make me never remember the experience.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Well, from my perspective, versed is AWESOME.  If there's one thing I want in a drug, it's not so much something that helps me relax as it is something that will make me never remember the experience.


oh believe me, I don't want to remember anything either, not about the surgery anyway!  But some people were just plain nasty on the stuff. One guy said he even tried choking a nurse cause he was so out of it on that stuff!

I guess when this all happens I can talk to the doctor or surgeon or whoever during my pre-op appt.

I feel like such a wuss. My daughter has had knee surgery and foot surgery. Knocked out both times. And my other daughter had her tonsils out when she was 5. (she's 9 now) and even she said "oh mom, there's nothin to it, you'll love it!! And my older one said "I love it..it's fun!". WTH is wrong with my kids!?? haha!!

but here I am....... just thinking about it and I feel like my heart is gonna jump out of my chest!


----------



## Soconfused27 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm a lot like you. Worry, worry, worry, research, research, worry. It got even worse after having kids. Every little thing scares me because I need to be in tip top shape for them, yet here I am sick everyday from god only knows what yet. It's not the end of the world oddly enough. I can't see how it would be possible for someone to wake up during a procedure and not be able to let someone know. There's so much staff on hand watching everything that's going on the entire time. You don't just snap out of anesthetic, it takes a while of "waking up" before your conscious of your surroundings and even then your in and out of it for a while.

I have never woken up while still intubated either. Actually I no memories from recovery even. I only remember things from being in room after and even that is vague. It's awesome that your kids are trying to help ease your worries. No matter what happens you will pull through it and come out on the other side.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just wanted to comment on a couple of things you were asking about. First, I wouldn't worry about the anesthesia too much. I can imagine it's pretty scary if you've never been put under before, but I have MANY times and when I just recently had an endoscopy, I told my mom my favorite part is when they push the meds and I start falling asleep. LOL. I don't usually remember it, but I always try to, kind of like a game for me I guess. But I always wake up easily after (knock on wood) and they now have ways of preventing nausea, so it's just like a very nice nap for me. I also have a lot of problems sleeping lately and wish Ambien worked as well as those meds. So try not to worry too much!

The other thing I wanted to comment on was the GERD, not because I have anything helpful to say about it, but mine has recently become very bad and it started up about the same time I started a swing into hyperthyroidism. They may or may not be related, but this is actually why I recently had the endoscopy. I've always been able to take PPI's and been fine, but lately they haven't helped and I'm getting nauseated a lot. I actually think it might be gallbladder problems that are causing a lot of this, which I've read can be caused by thyroid problems, especially ones like I have (Hashi). So I definitely think that they can be tied together.

I do want to say that I'm sorry you're in the position you are in. Not knowing anything 100% for sure is pretty darn scary, regardless if the odds are in your favor. I'm not one that can accept a 90% kind of answer easily, so I just wanted to wish you all the best in your next steps ahead. Thank goodness we have this group to voice our concerns with. I'm pretty sure I would have lost my mind by now, and I've only known about my nodule for 3 weeks!

hugs1


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Its weird how I go from one worry to the next......so fast.

Even just thru the day...

I've woke up every morning and the first thing I've done for week and a half now is feel my neck. Hoping for a miracle and the bump will be gone. So then the first part of the day is worried about it being cancer and how long I've probably had it, etc. Then by mid morning I'm in full gear panicking about surgery....I do that for a few hours, and like now, 6pm, I've gotten through those, and now I'm terrified that it IS cancer, but worse yet, its probably already spread. In my head, I'm certain its everywhere. And I'm attributing every ache, pain, and rash to cancer now. So far this has been a daily occurance..usually in that order.

And everyone, well most, do the whole "oh the odds are in your favor" pep talk to me. yea well, those odds have SUCKED for me so far in this. what is it they say?.... 80% or more biopsies come back benign. And I had TWO nodules biopsied and BOTH came back "follicular neoplasm". Even if one had been benign I'd at least feel I wasn't totally cursed. But nope, both of them suspicious...at least as far as I'm concerned. Can I be somewhat comfortable that they *probably* aren't cancer based on the "odds". Yea, maybe..I guess. But I still walk around every day and wake up every morning, wondering if I have cancer. I'd rather know it and know what to do about it, than have this "will I even be alive in 5 years" feeling. :sad0007:


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

abymom99 said:


> I just wanted to comment on a couple of things you were asking about. First, I wouldn't worry about the anesthesia too much. I can imagine it's pretty scary if you've never been put under before, but I have MANY times and when I just recently had an endoscopy, I told my mom my favorite part is when they push the meds and I start falling asleep. LOL. I don't usually remember it, but I always try to, kind of like a game for me I guess. But I always wake up easily after (knock on wood) and they now have ways of preventing nausea, so it's just like a very nice nap for me. I also have a lot of problems sleeping lately and wish Ambien worked as well as those meds. So try not to worry too much!
> 
> The other thing I wanted to comment on was the GERD, not because I have anything helpful to say about it, but mine has recently become very bad and it started up about the same time I started a swing into hyperthyroidism. They may or may not be related, but this is actually why I recently had the endoscopy. I've always been able to take PPI's and been fine, but lately they haven't helped and I'm getting nauseated a lot. I actually think it might be gallbladder problems that are causing a lot of this, which I've read can be caused by thyroid problems, especially ones like I have (Hashi). So I definitely think that they can be tied together.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! yes, "not knowing" is horrible. I'm glad I found this lump, but in a small way, I wish I hadn't. Does that make sense?

I guess I need to look back at your posts, but did you have yours biopsied already? You said its been 3 weeks?

I hope I don't annoy people too much here. I have so many questions that just come to mind, and Lord knows you can't call your dr every time you have a question.  believe me, I've tried that..doesn't work! haha! So I just ask them on here. I'm sure I will repeat questions but I'll try not to!

I have so many symptoms of...who knows what! Ive had reflux for 8 or so years. Night sweats and hot flashes for a long time now too. (they told me I was going thru menopause at 32...yes....32. I'll be 39 next month) So I've been dealing with that. now a few months ago I have itchy rashes that won't go away. Mostly on my shins. Multiple trips to the dermatologist and biopsy by them from a spot on my leg.....showed nothing. No allergy. Nothin. So somewhere, SOMETHING is wrong with me..

Weight gain, rashes, whacky periods, major hair loss, insomnia, now these nodules. wth is WRONG with me!?!? GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

kat92 said:


> Thank you!!! yes, "not knowing" is horrible. I'm glad I found this lump, but in a small way, I wish I hadn't. Does that make sense?
> 
> I guess I need to look back at your posts, but did you have yours biopsied already? You said its been 3 weeks?
> 
> ...


Girl, I'm pretty sure I've got you beat. :winking0051: I'm 36 and here is my list of _current_ symptoms:

-Episodes of chest tightness/dizziness/shortness of breath lasting a few hours (the reason I've been to the ER twice in the last month)
-Major hair loss (the girl that took my blood last month couldn't stop telling me how much hair I was losing )
-GERD, endoscopy showing irregular z-line and entire stomach inflammed, but biopsies were normal
-Recent insomnia, night sweats
-On/off again lower back pain, pretty sure it's my adrenal glands
-Constipation/diarrhea, alternating 
-Nausea often
-Dizziness daily
-Gasping for breath during sleep (occasionally)
-Swallowing difficulty
-Get winded easily with activity
-Migraines
-Fluctuating vision blurriness
-Extreme fluctuating anxiety (body goes into fight/flight reaction for no apparent reason)
-Neck/shoulder pain, worse at night while laying down
-Other neurological symptoms (recently started): nystagmus (scariest one for me), peripheral neuropathy and other random neuropathy throughout the body

I think I pretty much covered the big ones. So I know exactly what you're talking about when you worry about this all being from cancer. Plus, I've had both basal cell carcinoma and melanoma in situ, so I'm constantly wondering if I have another melanoma somewhere that's growing that I can't see. I'm covered in dysplastic nevus. I see a melanoma specialist regularly, but always worry about what's growing under the surface. I even had a CT abdomen/pelvis for chronic tailbone pain in Jan 2012 that revealed a spot on my liver, but they said it was most likely nothing unless there was a history of cancer and if so to biopsy it. So that is always on my mind as well.

So I tell you all of this to let you know that you're not alone and to just keep doing your best to not worry about it all. It's hard, but I'm starting to get to that point where I'm over it and have decided that I'll just start to worry if and when I do get a diagnosis. The good thing about thyroid cancer is that if we do have it, it is highly likely that it is very slow growing and not spreading beyond anything that can't be treated/cured. But if the worry is impacting your daily life, then you need to do what you need to do to get a definitive answer so that you can move on.

And yes, I had my biopsy today. My post was just below yours last time I checked in.  I hope for both of us that we get our happy ending soon! Just know that you're not alone in all of this! hugs2


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add heart fluctuations and rapid heart rate to my list. I have mitral valve prolapse which I've also read is common with Hashi's.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

whoa!!! Yea you might have me beat on "symptoms"!

I wish I had a fast forward button. The waiting and wondering is horrible.

I did find your post! I don't understand the whole lymph node thing. But I know they are very touchy!! And Im wondering if they're just reacting to your thyroid being inflamed? (measurements seem kinda big to me?) Stay busy till Friday...makes time go a little faster!

My doctor just called me (not the ENT, just my GP)...he read my pathology report and was also confused. Said with what I have there's no way to say cancer or not. He is referring me to a head and neck surgeon for a second opinion. I guess this guy I'm going to is a pro! He's at the Med Center in our state. Top notch place to go. This guy is a M.D., D.D.S, and F.A.C.S. So I think he'll know his stuff. I'll see what he says about surgery ....or waiting. I'm sure he's seen plenty of cases like mine before.

With a second opinion, I wonder what they'll do? Just look at my reports I've already had done, or do more of their own? Ive never been through a "second opinion" before!?


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to hear he is sending you to this other dr! Good luck! Keep us posted. My appt is in the AM


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll be awaiting your update!!!! :winking0001:


----------



## Soconfused27 (Mar 13, 2013)

I do the same thing with my worries being all over the place! It's almost like your mind gets tiered of worrying about one thing and then changes gear. I've been diagnosed with GAD, panic disorder, OCD and social anxiety. I have not been like this my entire life and fully believe its being caused by whatever is wrong with me. Add to that the fact that I don't know what's wrong and multiple negative tests and you have a recipe for disaster! I get the worrying but being in a constant state of worry is not healthy. I say this from experience and I know it's not something you can control. I hope this second opinion will help put your mind at ease. In the mean time have you considered a therapist or psychiatrist? I am not suggesting medication just maybe someone to talk to that can help you with some self help techniques.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Soconfused27 said:


> I do the same thing with my worries being all over the place! It's almost like your mind gets tiered of worrying about one thing and then changes gear. I've been diagnosed with GAD, panic disorder, OCD and social anxiety. I have not been like this my entire life and fully believe its being caused by whatever is wrong with me. Add to that the fact that I don't know what's wrong and multiple negative tests and you have a recipe for disaster! I get the worrying but being in a constant state of worry is not healthy. I say this from experience and I know it's not something you can control. I hope this second opinion will help put your mind at ease. In the mean time have you considered a therapist or psychiatrist? I am not suggesting medication just maybe someone to talk to that can help you with some self help techniques.


yep. I get done worrying about one thing and I go right to the next. I've diagnosed myself today with Medullary thyroid cancer, then decided I have the "tall" variety of papillary cancer. I go from one thing to the next....hour to hour. And I haven't even been diagnosed with cancer!!! yet here I am.....diagnosing myself.

During the day, I have to work, so I can't ease my mind too much. (other than I really need to stay off the computer. that makes things worse). But I did refill my xanax and ambien today. NO...I don't take them together. But one or the other usually helps me sleep. And if I can get a decent nights sleep, I can make it through the day without being an emotional wreck. But if I'm sleep deprived..things get ugly. haha


----------



## Soconfused27 (Mar 13, 2013)

I hear ya. You wouldn't believe the stuff I have diagnosed myself with over the last few years, only to change it to something else because I'm getting told its all in my head by doctors lol. I know I'm not a hypochondriac because I don't get symptoms after reading about certain disorders, and I also don't think I have every disorder but I let my brain wander too much. I need to know what's wrong with me so I can go on living life... So ya I totally understand the what ifs and self diagnosis and research.

I think you need a mini vacation preferably to a place that has no Internet access lol. I know you will feel better after your second opinion... If this guy is a top surgeon the. His opinion will surely matter. If he isn't satisfied with your current results he may order more tests. Either way I wish you luck and hope your mind settles soon.


----------

